# This is how A/A's talk about abortion:



## ambush80 (Jun 10, 2019)

http://forum.gon.com/threads/how-archaeology-disproves-noahs-flood.944431/page-6#post-11743799

I felt like it might be educational for the Apologists to see how A/A's discuss an issue like this.


----------

